# So where'd you get your fursuit?! :3



## Periwinkle-Puppy (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello there. For a while now, I've been dying to get a fursuit. I know they cost a lot so I'm gonna be saving up in order to get one. I might buy one or try to make one on my own.
Here's the question, where'd you get your fursuit? I don't know any good websites to order one, so I'd appreciate it if you gave me a link and maybe a pic of yours so I can see how cool it is. XP
If you made yours yourself, got any pointers or suggestions? :3 Thank you! *big hug*


----------



## slashersivi (Jul 24, 2008)

There's "A list" stickied if you want to browse but I will quote a recommendation I've made before... 



> My personal favorite fursuit-maker is Beetlecat, her prices are mid-to-high as suitmakers go, and she does high-quality work (imo)...I'd recommend taking a look at the Red XIII videos she has up on youtube though.
> 
> If you're on a budget like me, Beastcub {http://www.beastcub.com/index.htm} and has the lowest prices I've seen as well as one of the shortest waiting lists.


 
Beetlecat made my fursona mask, ears, and hoof-slippers w/ leg "sleeves," Niiku (http://www.freewebs.com/niikufursuits/) made the paws/armsleeves and tail -






Beastcub is making my new burro fullsuit.

-Tory


----------



## Periwinkle-Puppy (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank you for the response! That's a cute fursuit! XP I'll look that website up.
Bah...Sorry.. Didn't see there was a list. >.>


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm making my own suit when I get extra money and it's not going to be a mascot-style suit. When I was thinking about a mascot-styled suit, I looked at Joecifur (http://b3mascots.com/) because he has a unique style to his fursuits (no offense to LV and her suits and same with Lacey... they're all wonderful! ) as well as Growly (Her site isn't up I don't think. The link I had lead to a dead end. ) because she lives near me as did a good job on the suits I've seen on her FA Page.


----------



## Shadowedxrunes (Jul 25, 2008)

i made mine myself, and had another partial made by www.clockworkcreature.com


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 26, 2008)

Made mine by myself. XD However, I only do partials (The bodysuits are beyond me, as of now. x-x), but... Once FA gets back up, there'll be a lot of pics. XD 

If you wanna ask for hints or anything, feel free to PM me. :3


----------



## conejo (Jul 29, 2008)

OMG!  who made that Taun Taun?
the next fursuit im doing is a Kybuck
thats awesome



slashersivi said:


> There's "A list" stickied if you want to browse but I will quote a recommendation I've made before...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slashersivi (Jul 29, 2008)

conejo said:


> OMG! who made that Taun Taun?
> the next fursuit im doing is a Kybuck
> thats awesome


 

I have no idea, you would have to ask Wookie (perhaps he made it himself), maybe he's in the fursuit database.


----------



## Wovstah (Jul 29, 2008)

I need to be doing some shopping m'self.  I really wanted a suit for AC '09... but oy, came back home from this year's AC to pay a bunch of bills... $500 gone. ;_;


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 29, 2008)

:} http://www.beastcub.com/index.htm


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 30, 2008)

making my own  got a head off Furbid that ill be  making a  partial form my  feet  parts a going to look lame tho i like your hoof slippers


----------



## Kano (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm currently trying to make one for myself, lots of difficulties so far, no worries though ^^


----------



## conejo (Jul 31, 2008)

slashersivi said:


> I have no idea, you would have to ask Wookie (perhaps he made it himself), maybe he's in the fursuit database.



pimp! and yeah it is Wookie thanks


----------



## slashersivi (Jul 31, 2008)

Holy crap, if you're the same Green Conejo from MySpace (which I rarely go to anymore), I know you. xD


----------



## conejo (Aug 3, 2008)

slashersivi said:


> Holy crap, if you're the same Green Conejo from MySpace (which I rarely go to anymore), I know you. xD



the one and only


----------



## Tarah_Rosemoon (Sep 3, 2008)

My suit is a half breed. The head was made by Joecifur  (B3mascots.com)

The hands, feet and tail were made my me and the body suit was made by my mom.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 3, 2008)

So far I am making my own suits, but I would eventually like to get a head done by clockwork Creatures.


----------



## Kyra (Sep 3, 2008)

i want my own suit too i've looked into making one but on average what is  the cost ?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 3, 2008)

My best friend and I made our own fursuits, and since then we've improved vastly on our techniques and are in the process of making 2 new ones, with a more Halloween-ish theme.

As for pictures:
You can go here for the ones that made it to AC2008: http://www.freewebs.com/aroundthefurstudio/apps/photos/album.jsp?albumID=952639
Sadly I don't have a good picture of the cat costume since the person who was supposed to wear it opted to just go around with his tail.

You can also see some pictures of the newest costumes that my friend and I are making here.....http://www.freewebs.com/aroundthefurstudio/apps/photos/album.jsp?albumID=2000330

The two heads need eyes....and my friend and I are waiting for those to come in the mail.

As for suggestions...I would highly suggest checking out http://matrices.net/ and http://www.bladespark.com/ for a few really good tutorials. Also, if you cannot find the faux fur you need in your area go here:

http://www.mendels.com/fur1.shtml
or for longer pile
http://www.mendels.com/fur2.shtml

Having ordered from the site before, the stuff is really good. You can also order up to 5 free swatches which is very useful for figuring out if you want to go with their stuff or not. It's very important to get good grade faux fur when making a costume, because if you go with low quality the fur tends to not hold up well.

Also, when it comes down to making the costume, never use All Purpose thread. Trust me on this one, okay? Also, Duck-Tape should never make it into the final product unless you are using it to keep the backbone of a tail together....such as several wireds plied together for extra stability and support. Also, if you have to apply markings, and you want to go with some sort of paint, good quality, waterproof India Ink is useful for this, although sometimes you will get a better effect by hand sowing the markings in.

Also never underestimate the power of a hot glue gun....for your hands sake.


----------



## MagicLocket (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm with you on where Cassie. X3 
I've been trying to find a place to get one as well.
-looks at some posts-
I may just have to try to make one. Have you tried to make one?


----------



## Uro (Sep 7, 2008)

I commissioned lucky to make mine. Going to have it in time for AC09, can't wait


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Sep 8, 2008)

I only have a tail/ears but still, I'll post. I got mine from NoxTigress off these forums. Fantastic work on em and they are cuddly! ^_^;


----------

